# Youngstown, OH, nm stray #611 neglected



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

From what I can see in the photo, he looks pb. Remove if you feel otherwise.

But, look at his poor nails! 



















611 NEUTERED 
*German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

*Medium







Adult







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 611 *


*THIS POOR DOG IS ALREADY NEUTERED, BUT HAS BEEN NEGLECTED. ***********************************This wonderful dog came in on:*
*JULY 22*
*This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: *
*JULY 28*
*This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.*
*If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. *
*IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. *

*PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! *

*611 NEUTERED is spayed/neutered*


*Mahoning County Dog Pound*
*Youngstown, OH*
*Phone: Please use email*


*Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 611 NEUTERED: Petfinder*


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG!! Look at his NAILS! Poor guy!!!!!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for this poor guy. I hope they cut those nails!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think those are the worst nails I have ever seen. How on earth did this poor fellow get around.....someone call a manicurist ASAP!
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump!!!!


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a transport that comes to MD or even close from Ohio?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump please....can someone help him?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Any word on this guy?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone heard any news on this guy?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Has anyone heard any news on this guy?


 
*Call the pound and see if he has any names on him...*


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Poor, sweet, boy. Looks like he could have a skin issure going on too. Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump. Still on Petfinder.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Has anyone heard any news on this guy?


 
*Call the pound to see if any names put on him yet. Not sure if he is PB or not, his nails are terrible. i hope someone trims them at the shelter :-(*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Xira said:


> *Call the pound to see if any names put on him yet. Not sure if he is PB or not, his nails are terrible. i hope someone trims them at the shelter :-(*


I think you would have to anesthetize this poor guy to do his nails, it would be too painful otherwise. I wonder if he can even walk properly - it would seem to be such a handicap, and make his chances for adoption slim to none.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Anja1Blue said:


> I think you would have to anesthetize this poor guy to do his nails, it would be too painful otherwise. I wonder if he can even walk properly - it would seem to be such a handicap, and make his chances for adoption slim to none.
> ___________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...



GSRNE took in a boy whose nails were like this and just trimmed them a little at a time. IMO, you can't just cut them off without putting the dog under but I certainly wouldn't euthanize him for long nails.

I'm sure it is painful to walk with those nails though...
Chris


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Morning bump!


----------

